# Anyone going to Sunflower Cluster?



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I wish, but it is to long of a drive from where I live. Good luck to you and your handsome boy.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

How exciting! Bonne chance! He's gorgeous.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck! Exciting!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Best wishes! I am so impressed that you have trained him to pose on a loose leash. He looks great! Win or lose, you should have a great time showing him.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck, your boy is gorgeous.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Best of all things for you and your handsome youngster


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

He's a beauty! Best of luck...

btw, love that haircut.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

He's gorgeous. Kansas is two states too far north for me, though.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Enjoy the show and good luck! He’s beautifu!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck at the show. The most important thing is to enjoy the experience


----------



## AluePoodles (Jun 25, 2013)

Awe thank you so much everyone! I'll be sure to post updates! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

